# Extreme Bowstrings UltraCam Sale



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We are having a Huge Sale on our UltraCam products and alot of the color selections we will not carry anymore to make room for the new Material being released after the ATA Show. Called ASTRO FLIGHT. Description and Prices are as Follows.

The material used in making these strings are designed to make your hunting bow shoot quieter and faster than your factory installed bow string. UltraCam has Rock Solid Stability in the heat and is very quiet. UltraCam is Great for your Target Bows also. Please select your bow configuration from the list below: UltraCam strings have 1,904 lbs of strength per finished string, 2,300 lbs per finished cable.

Product Manufacturer Price: More Info 
1 Compound String under 65 inchs - Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $25.00
On Sale For: $18.00 
1 Dual Cam String, 1 Buss Cable, 1 Control Cable, Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $70.00
On Sale For: $50.00 
1 Dual Cam String, 1 Floating Buss Cable, 1 Control Cable, Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $75.00
On Sale For: $55.00 
1 Dual Cam String, 2 Buss Cables, Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $70.00
On Sale For: $50.00 
1 Dual Cam String, 2 Control Cables - Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $65.00
On Sale For: $45.00 
1 Dual Cam String, 2 Floating Buss Cables, Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $80.00
On Sale For: $60.00 
1 Solo Cam String & 1 Buss Cable - Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $60.00
On Sale For: $40.00 
1 Solo Cam String & 1 Floating Buss Cable - Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $65.00
On Sale For: $45.00 
1 Solo Cam String over 65 inchs - Ultra Cam Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $40.00
On Sale For: $25.00 
EXTREMELY WILD ULTRACAM Brownell Manufacturing Regular Price: $90.00
On Sale For: $70.00 
Specialty Bows UltraCam Generic Mfg Regular Price: $80.00
On Sale For: $60.00


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Bump*

TTT for a great set of strings at a now even better price!:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

NP bud! It's always easy to promote a great product.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

:thumbs_upTTT:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great price....need a backup set??


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW, now thats a great deal or sale on some awesome strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

1 3D Shooter said:


> WOW, now thats a great deal or sale on some awesome strings.:thumbs_up


You bet!:shade: Great time to replace for spot league or get that backup set.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for some Awesome strings and String builder:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Page 3?!?:mg: Get it back TTT!:smile:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

2 Thumbs up for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

This stuff isn't gone yet? Prices like this I thought it would have sold out in a week!:teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

RattleSnake1 said:


> This stuff isn't gone yet? Prices like this I thought it would have sold out in a week!:teeth:


Oh its going quick.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our string sale:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Gotta throw a shout out for Extreme Bowstrings.:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

1 3D Shooter said:


> Gotta throw a shout out for Extreme Bowstrings.:shade:


Indeed! Need to get the rest of the UC gone. For the price a person could get two sets!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for we only have a few spools left.:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings. Hey guys this Ultra Cam material is tough, its not the fastest material on the market but its tough and quiet.:thumbs_up Perfect for hunting or bowfishing. Oh and this special ron is running is 100 times worth it.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings:thumbs_up


----------

